# FreeBSD 12.0 not rebooting



## nehalem90 (Dec 13, 2020)

After upgrading from 11.3, 12.0 worked just fine.
However, after my first reboot after upgrade, kernel paniced after spitting out

can't find /etc/hostid

i couldn't figure out a way to get log, so i attach a short booting video




_View: https://youtu.be/dApQg90egLI_


for any additional info you need, please let mo know in the comments


----------



## SirDice (Dec 14, 2020)

nehalem90 said:


> After upgrading from 11.3, 12.0 worked just fine.


How did you upgrade? And why did you upgrade to 12.0? (FreeBSD 12.0 is End-of-Life). Did you know you can upgrade straight to 12.2? There's no need to upgrade to each individual minor version.


----------

